# Jersey herf



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Aight guys, was just talking with Dukey at VCC and there is going to be a big herf at JR whippany tomorrow starting at 2PM. So far 16 people going from various boards. I know it's last minute, but hey if you can make it great.


----------

